# Helmet mounted Headlight



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm thinking about something like a Niterider or Magicshine light. Does anyone use a helmet mounted headlight, like one used for hiking/backpacking? Just wondering if it would be beneficial. Thanks


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I used a 3 watt led headlamp zip tied to my helmet until I picked a ms900.
Worked ok, but the ms900 is a million times better.


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks for the info. I've been thinking about a Magicshine light, but been hearing some 'cons' about it.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

trek7100 said:


> I've been thinking about a Magicshine light, but been hearing some 'cons' about it.


If you look long enough, you'll find "cons", or complaints/problems on just about every light.
9 Magischines on tonights group ride, and more showing up every week now.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

It's like a cult....
I love my magicshines, I have both; a 900 on my helmet and a 1400 on my bars.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

I keep a hiking headlight in my camelbak as a backup. I wouldn't use it as my primary light.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a MS900 for the helmet, which at least on my helmet mounts perfectly. I keep a flashlight in my camelbak just in case, with a velcro strap for securing it to the bars or helmet. There are some bright LED flashlights out there, but they seem clunky for the helmet mount. They work great on the bars with a proper mount.


----------



## KarlHanzel (May 6, 2011)

*Helmet mounted lights are not optimal by themselves!*

'Am very compelled to chime-in on this thread...

A helmet mounted headlight / headlamp all by itself is not a good idea. Here's why: By itself, the lamp throws a light that is originating very near to your eyeballs. Such a light casts shadows (of things like potholes, craters, etc) that are parallel & close to your line of sight... which is to say, _you won't see the shadow_. This means, you don't perceive the hazard as well as you would if you (also) had a handlebar mounted lamp.

Best is a lamp that mounts even lower, and even farther away from your eyeballs. IMO, something down at top-of-tire hight would be ideal.

If you use a helmet mounted lamp, also have a 2nd, handlebar mounted lamp.

The helmet mounted lamp is however very useful in a couple of different situations... because it's on your head, you can "steer" it around corners, or put it in some car/truck/SUV driver's face who might not yet be seeing you adequately... the headlamp will hopefully get their attention when it's focused right at them.

Quite Sincerely,
Karl
*----->

Boulder, CO


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

"potholes"?.... "car/truck/SUV drivers face"?..... This is Mountain Bike Review, I think you want Road Bike Review, lol!

But back to the topic, I disagree, if I can only choose one light, it's for certain going on my helmet.


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

I ride with 2 lights. One on the bars, and one on the helmet. Riding with one light, IMO, does leave a void, either in front of the bike or in the relatively near distance.

If I could only buy one light, I'd buy the MS 1400 and put it on my helmet.

Even with a 2 light set-up, I put the 1400 on my helmet. I use the two smaller lights when climbing (I like the broadcast light) and blaze all three of them going downhill.

Actually, I put two 900's on my handle bars, one on each side of stem and use the "Y" connector to run them off of one battery. Total overkill, but what the heck.


----------

